# My TP-LINK TL-WR840N router gone full retard - Does hard reset about every half hour



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2016)

My router TP-LINK TL-WR840N (V2) have gone nuts. From today, it have started to drop connection.

Upon investigation, I found that the all the setting of router settings got reset. The wifi name became, "OpenWRT" (since I have installed OpenWRT since long). Password gets removed, ISP setting gets removed. Basically router hard resets on its own.

So I fix it. Setup all the settings. Internet works fine. For maybe an hour. Then again the same thing. Internet goes down. I check and find that router got reset. So again I restore the backup. (Which I created earlier).

But the router resets on its own again, while I am using the Internet. On its own!! I AM PERPLEXED!


Does a router have some "CMOS" battery kind of thing? I am not able to resolve this issue, and keep on setting the router setting through backup. Please help.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2016)

Quite unrelated but I own the same router, can you please link me to OpenWRT page where you installed it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2016)

Which firmware are you using,stock or custom?In either case try updating to the latest version to see if it resolves the issue.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Quite unrelated but I own the same router, can you please link me to OpenWRT page where you installed it?



I am not sure what is the download link nor can I find the firmware file. But I can do give you the version of the firmware.. and you would need to do some googling. 
Version: Huntsman 2014-01-25red

Screenshot of login page:
*i.imgur.com/KF24gSB.jpg


Do prior research before doing that tho.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> Which firmware are you using,stock or custom?In either case try updating to the latest version to see if it resolves the issue.



I turned off router for 15 min. Then removed from wall mounted position and kept on table. After which the router didn't reset for hours now.
If this fixes the issue, I would draw conclusion that it was overheating issue. Lets see.


----------

